# Web Development > ASP.NET Machine config in ASP.NET

## JobHelper

Where machine.config file is reside in asp.net?

NOTE: _[This question was asked by sbehera02]_

----------


## psuresh1982

It is found under

<%system drive%>\<%Windows Folder%>\Microsoft.NET\Framework\<%Framework Version%>\CONFIG


-----------------------
Suresh  :Smile:

----------


## JobHelper

Thank you suresh

----------

